
Ask HN: How do people with Autism survive full day onsite interviews? - TrinaryWorksToo
Hi HN,<p>I have autism and I just did a round of on-site interviews. What stuck out to me was that I was mostly able to get the answer to problems, but I felt (subjectively, because no company will ever give feedback) that I came off slow, because I was overwhelmed by being in a new place, around new people. There was one answer that I understood that the interviewer thought I didn&#x27;t get because of this.<p>I also am prone to anxiety. One interview I had a full on anxiety attack, and even though one of the interviewers mentioned that he wanted me on the team, I was rejected. I feel, subjectively, that it was my panic attack not my coding ability that was rejected. I&#x27;ve tried really hard, and improved lots on that front over the years, but apparently not enough.<p>Have you been through similar experiences? What worked, didn&#x27;t work? Are there better ways to approach recruiters about why I feel like I&#x27;m failing?<p>I&#x27;m also aware that people are not hiring &quot;brilliant assholes&quot;. People with autism often are thought to not have empathy. I don&#x27;t know if I&#x27;m doing a good job communicating, and an interviewer&#x27;s job is not to let me know if I&#x27;ve communicated correctly. How do I address this?
======
tenken
I'm not a doctor but:

* Take a beta blocker to help with anxiety during interviews.

* Do little/nothing about it but try to communicate your issue to the interview panel, "I'm here, I'm austic, and I hope that besides my unique conditions you consider me for this position and I aim to perserverere through this incident. I bring alot to the table".

* Additionally tell them what outside activities you're taking up to help with your conditions: team sports, clubs, counseling/therapy.

Edit:

* Try to get a Skype or remote interview first. Again, mention and sell your unique conditions -- but show them your performance from "home" where you're comfortable. Tell them should you get an onsite interview, you may perform differently/worse due to your conditions. But, eventually once acclimated should perform as well as your remote interview.

Help them to better understand you.

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
Thank you Tenken! I appreciate your input. I'm not sure if beta-blockers would
help. What I experienced was closer to an "autistic meltdown", so I'm not sure
if beta-blockers would help. I appreciate knowing another option to evaluate
however!

